# Building a Round Pen



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since my horses aren't "wild" my round pen is built of the electic fence push-in rods and 5/8" wide electric ribbon. 20 rods do a 50' pen quite nicely. Any horse that's been behind electric will respect the ribbon. Took me about an hour to set up and around 15 min to take down. A new spool of ribbon, and two pkgs of 10 rods was well under $200. I bot the rods with the pig tail ends, but the straight rods with the push in flange are stronger. You would need a bag of insulators for these to hold the ribbon. What is better with the straight rods is if they don't want to push in, you can hammer them in. Can't do that with the pig tails.


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

I bet mine would respect it, but I would rather not use anything electric or that they think is electric. I don't want them to fear getting zapped. Maybe something with push rods would work though....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

could buy a bunch of poplar or juniper seedlings, plant and wait ? Ooh Ooh, even better and cheaper and you could move it every year. Get a couple packages of corn seeds, plant em in a circle !


----------



## THN (Oct 11, 2011)

I need to make a round pen as well. I have a lot of cedar posts just lying around. i think i am going to use those then go into the woods and cut down a bunch of saplings for rails.


----------

